# Face Transplant Recipient???s New Face Came from Suicide



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2005)

> The story Isabelle Dinoire, who made headlines last week as the world's first face transplant recipient, is perhaps the strangest I have heard in some time.
> 
> Donor for world's first face transplant had hanged herself
> 
> ...



Strange shit, dog should have bit her leg.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Strange shit, dog should have bit her leg.




Good, THE DOG SHOULD HAVE BEEN "DESTROYED"!  I BET IT IS A PITBULL AND PITBULLS ARE THE MOST DANGEROUS CREATURES IN THE ANIMAL KINGDOM!


----------



## silencer (Dec 11, 2005)

It was a Labrador


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2005)

I doubt it, the French wouldn't own a Pitbull......had to be a poodle.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> It was a Labrador


Is that a fact?


----------



## silencer (Dec 11, 2005)

" As Isabelle Dinoire, 38, the recipient mauled by her pet *labrador*, was eating strawberries and chocolate yesterday following the operation, it emerged that the source of her new nose, lips and chin had hanged herself."


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> PITBULLS ARE THE MOST DANGEROUS CREATURES IN THE ANIMAL KINGDOM!



I thought ninjas were.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I thought ninjas were.



We aren't in the animal kingdom, we're in the uh, a different kingdom.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> " As Isabelle Dinoire, 38, the recipient mauled by her pet *Labrador*, was eating strawberries and chocolate yesterday following the operation, it emerged that the source of her new nose, lips and chin had hanged herself."


I am such a idiot....I post the damn thing and I even did a search on what type of dog it was and it was right under my nose.... 

It seems that every dog that mauls a human is a pit, when the news of this lady came out it was said it was a pit who mauled her when in fact it was a Labrador.

I was watching the News last week and they reported a Pit attacking the police....the dog was clearly a Rottwieller.....Pits in the news sells.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 12, 2005)

Man, I feel for the dog....just trying to be man's best friend and what does it get in return for SAVING HER LIFE....a free trip to heaven...cuz all dogs go to heaven.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2005)

I know they "think" the dog was trying to help but I don't see how mauling her face is helpful. Why would the dog go to such extremes???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I was watching the News last week and they reported a Pit attacking the police....the dog was clearly a Rottwieller.....Pits in the news sells.


here's a fun fact:
Petey, the dog from 'Our Gang' was a retired fighting pitt bull. Guess they are really good w/ children.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2005)

_I heard she killed herself because she wasnt pretty.  _


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> here's a fun fact:
> Petey, the dog from 'Our Gang' was a retired fighting pitt bull. Guess they are really good w/ children.


He was never a fighter he starred in films from the age of 6 month's his son did as well. I love that dog and the circle around his eye.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2005)

But the one thing for certain, the black ring around Pete's left eye was not the work of a makeup artist. The natural skin coloration was such an oddity that it became certified by Ripley's Believe It or Not.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> He was never a fighter he starred in films from the age of 6 month's his son did as well. I love that dog and the circle around his eye.


 
what???? TV lied to me?????


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2005)

TV lies alot and then they call it entertainment.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/pete.html


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2005)

Look its Vieope, Dale Mabry and some other IMers of your choosing.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

there's albob on the left.....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2005)

I think the really short dude is P-Funk


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

the one with the ears?


----------

